# -Quedada Gentooza-[ENCUESTA-2]¿Donde hacerla y día?

## N0V4K

Buenas gentooza. Comentaros que esta encuesta ya espieza a ser seria.Paso a explicar como va la cosa:

-Seleccionar arriba el lugar en donde hacerla.

-Postear el dia/semana festiva/o, que  te gustaria hacer la quedada. 

-Si teneis mas gente que quiere ir pero no esta registrado en  este foro o lo que sea comentarlo, todos son bienvenidos.

Pues eso es todo de momento, contar que la mayoria gana y que tener en cuenta toda la gente que se tenga que desplazar a la hora de la quedada, o que no viva en españa o lo que sea. Gracias gente 

 :Very Happy: Last edited by N0V4K on Mon Aug 23, 2004 4:30 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ertomas

Bueno aqui viene mi voto

 :Arrow:   Lugar:Madrid

 :Arrow:   Fecha:Semana Santa

Venga animaros que esto va en serio...

----------

## TieferFeld

Yo no sé exactamente cuándo tendré la Semana Santa aquí, este año fue un poco desfasada  :Sad:  De todas maneras está bien. 

Y, por supuesto voto por Vigo... Tened en cuenta que tendríais buenos guías vigueses, buenos y abundantes  :Wink: 

----------

## flipy

 :Arrow:  Lugar: Barcelona (es que me da pereza moverme... pero si hay Gentooza por en medio...)

 :Arrow:  Semana Santa (a mi me parece buena epoca, porque navidades es algo delicado)

 :Idea:  N0VAK for president?

xD

----------

## salvapc

 :Arrow:  Lugar: Madrid (Creo que es el lugar que queda mas equidistante para todos cuando se hace una quedada a nivel nacional)

 :Arrow:  Fecha: La que sea pero dia festivo: me da igual la fecha pero si es un domingo o festivo podra ir mucha mas gente.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

La fecha no me importa pero deberia ser un fin de semana y dia festivo... que algunos trabajamos ^_^ (mucho)

He votado por madrid por que vivo cerca...

----------

## demostenes

Lo dicho, yo voto por 

 :Arrow:   Asturias, patria querida

aunque vivo en Zamora

y fecha me da igual salvo que curre.    :Very Happy: 

----------

## ianx

Yo he votado por Málaga porque me viene mejor, pero creo que la mejor opción es Madrid, porque está en todo el centro de España y todos podemos desplazarnos hasta allí sin un elevado coste del transporte... Pero el problema es:. si es en Madrd, ¿dónde sería? Porque Madrid es un poquito cara  :Confused:  ...

De todas formas, adelante con la QUedada !!!!!!

----------

## kabutor

yo no voy, pero un lugar muy tipico para quedar en Septiembre en Madrid es el SIMO  :Wink: 

----------

## L41n

Hola a todos.

kabutor lleva razón, así la quedada sería doblemente interesante  :Smile: 

Mi voto se lo lleva Madrid.

----------

## Overpeer

Y Valencia que ?   :Shocked: 

Jeje ,  Malaga me parece un buen sitio para hacer una KDD.

Un saludo.

----------

## quelcom

Me queda muchisimo mas cerca Barcelona, pero entiendo que Madrid es la ubicacion mas razonable debido a su equidistancia para todos los de la peninsula.

----------

## BaSS

y porque no en sevilla?....

solo un a pregunta....

----------

## emivan

Yo prefiero Madrid, ya que como decis, es el sitio mas equidistante.

En cuanto a la fecha, me da lo mismo mientras no sean navidades y la parienta me deje   :Laughing: 

----------

## artic

Haber vigatas,q se note q somos masa por estos lares.

 :Arrow:  Vigo pq es barato q Madrid jejeje y mas fresquito.

 :Arrow:  En agosto (2005) ,Semana Santa (2005)

Aunque entiendo q lo mas normal seria Madrid por q es lo mas equidistante,hay q mirar por lo de cada uno.

Salu2

----------

## DarkMind

Cual queda mas cerca de Santiago (Chile) ??  :Razz: 

----------

## N0V4K

Nas gentooza, Dark Mind si estas dispuesto a venir comentalo con tiempo okis? para tenerlo en cuenta.

Nas BaSS , bueno hemos eliminado algunos sitios para intentar centrar mas las votaciones.Si te a molestado disculpanos no a sido nuestra intencion pero vamos los sitios que se pueden votar no tan nada mal, y tb en parte de no poner sevilla es por el calor.

Ya saben, si teneis una duda comentarlo. Ahora tambien me esta hechando una mano ertomas para organizarlo si alguien mas quiere ayudar que lo diga  :Smile: 

----------

## BaSS

no me ha molestado, solo era curiosidad  :Smile: 

de todas formas creo q Sevilla es mejor lugar que otros dados, esta mejro comunicado, es barata, y la calor acaba en septiembre. Para calor málaga que he estado el findesemana y no se podái dormir.

Además si se ahce en Sevilla puedo hablar con Sugus (el lug e aquí) y podriams ocojer algun aula de la uni prestada o algo así.

Saludos

----------

## thorero

Pues yo voto por Vigo (que de gente podria conocer de mi ciudad XD)

Y sino voto por la Euskar party jeje que es a donde me voi el año que viene

----------

## lagrima

 *DarkMind wrote:*   

> Cual queda mas cerca de Santiago (Chile) ?? 

 

prefiero barcelona, pero cual queda mas cerca de los angeles california /shrug pa mi =P

----------

## N0V4K

Buenas gente,  quiero comentar, que tambien se puede votar por sevillia pero la gente que quiera votarlo tendra que postearlo  :Smile:   :Embarassed:  no se puede modificar ya la votacion

----------

## FreshHand

Yo aunque soy nuevo por aqui, me tomo la libertad de votar si me lo permitiis

 :Arrow:  Voto por vigo

 :Arrow:  Fecha : Mientras no me coja estudiando o currando....

Por cierto, no me esperaba que hubiese tanta gente de la zona por aqui. Grata sorpresa.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## alexlm78

Cool, si es para semana Santa, creo que tendria mas opurtunidad de ir, asi puedo juntar un poco de dinero y caerles por alla.

Si alguno pordria averigaurme si es necesario tener visa (la que sea) para ingresar a Espana. El punto es que soy Guatemalteco y nunca he salido de America, si alguno sabe porfa me ayudaria su info. pues tengo poco tiempo con lo de la Univesidad y el trabajo.

Saluditos.

----------

## oCHARLIEo

A mi sevilla tampoco me viene mal... con el AVE se esta alli en dos horas y media... desde Madrid, claro

----------

## -RdX-

Al igual que BASS ( Se tio! xD ), prefiero Sevilla. Aunque la idea de quedar en el SIMO tb me atrae un monton. Y preferiblemente un fin de semana, por cuestiones de trabajo.

De calor en sevilla nada, de hecho ahora mismo esta diluviando.

Saludos...

----------

## BaSS

Una cosa a los organizadores...

no decidais fecha sin avisarme antes... que os guardo una sorpresa  :Wink: 

----------

## ertomas

 :Shocked:   !!!Una Sorpresa!!!!

Estamos a la espera, nos has dejado intrigados. Bueno yo opino que seria mejor madrid ya que es el epicentro de la peninsula, pero me da igual. YO VOY DONDE SEA!!!!!  :Razz: 

Un saludo

----------

## fromooze

Bueno... mientras no sea en Teruel, que no existe  :Wink: 

Perdonen si soy inculto, pero desde aquellos lejanos tiempos de mi niñez en los que todavía había gente que usaba la CB (Banda Ciudadana) y organizábamos  QR... -me falla la memoria- nunca he hecho nada que se parezca a una quedada de esas. ¿Qué se supone que pasa en esas quedadas? ¿Va un montón de peña con el ordenador bajo el brazo? ¿Se toma DYC? ¿Se barren las calles? ¿Se queman ídolos? ¿Se sacrifícan cedesesvírgenes? ... que alguien me aclare de que va... porque para quedar a tomar unas cañas... como que Salamanca, sino, Vigo o Madrid sin problema; imagino que mejor la segunda que es más céntrica... pero Vigo es tan bonito XD 

Porque también estaría bien quedar en un pueblo medio abandonado de esos que hay por castilla o así... que eso de decir que la primera quedada de gentooza quintupicló la población donde se hizo queda muy bien, y ya que los de KDE las hacen en castillos...

----------

## ijr

Holas,

Estoy con fromooze, hay que ver de que palo se va, si es para pasarlo tomando unas cañas sería mejor por la zona sur... estan buenas y la tapa es gratis (por aquello de que paso ya el verano y se puede volver a engordar), si se va a descansar rodeada de gente friki se puede mirar un sitio con playa/rio (dependiendo de las fechas), con lo que si se decide playa Madrid quedaria descartada por los tiburones que hay en las suyas, si se va a hacer algo como la campus party (o el Doctor Music   :Laughing:  ) habrá que buscar un sitio grande, muy grande y espacioso con miles de enchufes donde poner a calentar las grabadoras, y si se quiere hacer algo mas original voto por ir a un pueblo medio abandonado de estos de Castilla (como decia fromooze) de estos de 500 habitantes (bueno, medio abandonado para la gente de Madrid o  Barcelona, pueblo medio para los de castilla  :Smile: ), lo malo es si habra uno con suficientes enchufes.

----------

## YosWinK

Buenas a todos:

Buena idea la de organizar una kedada para vernos las caras, que ya va siendo hora.

Por mi parte, ando algo indeciso. 

Por gustarme, ... BARCELONA ... como no.

Por comodidad, Madrid. 

Un saludo  :Smile: 

----------

## Gelo375

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   holaaaaaaaaaa he vuelto de las vacaciones...!!!

yo solo tengo 15 años asi que como no sea en bcn....xDDDDDDDDDDD

pero la idea del pueblo mola .... una propuesta... aunque no creo que tenga internet... http://www.jccm.es/torrejoncillodelrey/

Bye!  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   8  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Arrow:   :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

P.D.: aunque ponga 445 habitantes... tiene  menos...jejeje

pa la fecha semana santa va bien...xDDDD

----------

## FGA

Sevillaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.....jeje no es por nada especial, cariño a mi tierra, y ya sabéis el arte del sur  :Wink: 

Si es en un pueblo, mira, el mío, Marchena, unos 20000 habitantes...pero no es gran cosa, de original no tiene nada, y seria más costoso el desplazamiento (menos a mi, claro) para pueblo veo mucho mejor un pueblecito del norte, bonito, muy bonito. Aunque ya sería un problema para mí=imposible salir de la provincia

----------

## cgr

 *fromooze wrote:*   

> Bueno... mientras no sea en Teruel, que no existe 
> 
> Perdonen si soy inculto, pero desde aquellos lejanos tiempos de mi niñez en los que todavía había gente que usaba la CB (Banda Ciudadana) y organizábamos  QR... -me falla la memoria- nunca he hecho nada que se parezca a una quedada de esas. ¿Qué se supone que pasa en esas quedadas? ¿Va un montón de peña con el ordenador bajo el brazo? ¿Se toma DYC? ¿Se barren las calles? ¿Se queman ídolos? ¿Se sacrifícan cedesesvírgenes? ... que alguien me aclare de que va... porque para quedar a tomar unas cañas... como que Salamanca, sino, Vigo o Madrid sin problema; imagino que mejor la segunda que es más céntrica... pero Vigo es tan bonito XD 
> 
> Porque también estaría bien quedar en un pueblo medio abandonado de esos que hay por castilla o así... que eso de decir que la primera quedada de gentooza quintupicló la población donde se hizo queda muy bien, y ya que los de KDE las hacen en castillos...

 

pues yo voto por Teruel, que para algo soy de alli!!! no bueno,no creo que pueda ir, pero yo votaria por BCN, que me mola la ciudad...

----------

## txitxo

Yo voto por una ciudad a la que como mucho tenga que hacer una escala en avión y ahora en septiembre que estoy de vacatas,

Me vuelvo viejo, y los dias de andar saltando de un aeropuerto a otro y una estación de autobuses a una trenes, ya no me seducen tanto.

total tengo que coger el avion para poder entrar en España, a este paso voy ha aparecer un giri mas visitando Spain

----------

## Khanx

Juasss, en Vigo! en Vigoooo!

Teniendolo al lado, a ver si por una vez en mi vida no tengo que cruzar medio país para ir a una quedada xD

----------

## rdcalle

Aunque prefiera Madrid no me importaría desplazarme para tal evento a cualquier otro lugar de nuestra geografía.

Preferiría que no fuera en Semana Santa porque seguramente mucha gente tengamos obligaciones familiares para entonces y nos fastidiaría mucho no poder acudir a la tan deseada KEDADA.

Yo propongo cualquier fin de semana de marzo, por ejemplo.

Salu2

----------

## Gelo375

Cuando hayamos votado todos habra una final o algo si no...¿? xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd  lo digo porque a  lo mejor los que han votado por ejemplo por Vigo, prefieren Barcelona a Madrid o al reves...   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Very Happy:   :Cool: 

bye!

----------

## fromooze

Lo correcto sería hacer una proporción entre habitantes de la ciudad y votos... seguro que así tendríamos un resultado más justo... e iría ganando, así, a ojo, Málaga...

De todos modos, yo sigo pensando que lo mejor es quedar en un pueblo de Cuenca o en Cuenca mismo...

**EDITO** 

Revisando cifras por la red, parece que estaría entre Vigo y Barcelona; pero no me fío mucho de los datos con los que me he topado  :Razz: 

----------

## Overpeer

Pues la idea de un pueblo me gusta  :Smile:  Igual nos ponen una placa en el pueblo xD

Se podria "alquilar" un cibercafe durante todo un fin de semana, estaria bien.

Un saludo.

----------

## artic

Estaria bien hacer una primera quedada virtual ,en el chat de irc.freenode.net ,en gentoo-es y pa ver si nos entendemos en el lugar fisico de reunion,seria un acercamiento.

Salu2

----------

## N0V4K

Buenas gentooza.

Artic: la verdad eke estaria bien, yo puse el canal en el 1º post para ver si la gente se conecta y nos podemos ir conociendo y organizando mejor las cosas. Pues cuando querais quedamos un dia y una hora, para poder hablar y comentar lo que queramos, o tener una buena charla  :Very Happy: 

----------

## artic

Yo he cambiado mi nick de usuario,por el q uso en el foro ,para reconocerse,ya q si no es dificil,jeje.

Asi q si en el chat veis un artic eso soy yo  :Razz: 

Ahora solo falta ponerse de acuerdo q eslo mas dificl.

Salu2

----------

## rzzt

Lugar: Barcelona

Fecha: Del 29 de octubre al 1 de noviembre (creo que hay puente). Aunque    cualquier fin de semana va bien.

----------

